# Tricks mit Hardtail



## PhilippZ. (21. Februar 2010)

Hi

ich bin 14 Jahre alt un fahr schon seit vielen Jahren MTB ( Hardtail) 
ich hab mir in den kopf gesetzt ein paar tricks mit meinem bike zu üben und wollte mal fragen was ihr mir dazu so empfehlt 
ich kann schon gut wheeles 
un hab mein bike unter kontrolle 

Mein bike: ZR Race 8.0
Größe / Gewicht : ca. 1.70m / ca. 59 kg

mfg philipp


----------



## capt.yesterday (21. Februar 2010)

Hi,

einfach weiter Fahren.. 
wenn Du eh schon Wheelie kannst und dein Rad unter Kontrolle hast, kommt der Rest dann auch noch von selbst 
(vlt brauchst Du aber einfach ein anderes Fahrrad für richtig "Tricks" auszuführen?)



Greetz


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Marc B (21. Februar 2010)

An was für Tricks denkst du? Street-Tricks oder Dirtjump-Moves? Oder eher Trial?


----------



## gtbiker (21. Februar 2010)

Ich denke der Kollege braucht eher "Tricks" die er im Alltag und im Gelände anwenden kann, Bunny Hop, Nose Wheelie, Manual und den ganzen Spaß.


----------



## PhilippZ. (21. Februar 2010)

ich dachte auch an bunny hop oder sowas 
aber das geht auch mit meinem bike oder?
vielleicht könnt ihr mir mal paar tricks "zeigen"


----------



## capt.yesterday (21. Februar 2010)

Aha, Du willst also Grundtechniken üben..und ich meinte gelesen zu haben Du hättest dein Rad unter Kontrolle

Als erstes empfehle ich dir dein XC-Keule mit kurzem Vorbau, breitem Lenker und griffigen Schlappen auszurüsten. 

Am schnellsten lernen tut man beim Fahren selbst, fahr am besten viel Trails mit Leuten die motiviert sind! 
Wenn man nicht so viel Zeit hat kann man auch dem Bürgersteig oder auf dem Dorfplatz oder sonstwo wo man gerade ist, gezielt Sachen üben, zb. BunnyHop, Manual, Drops...später wenn Du den Hop kannst,auch Transfersprünge am Bordstein usw. 
Zur Inspiration ab und zu mal ein Bikevideo schauen schadet auch nicht.

Was Du gezielt üben willst kannst Du zb. Super hier im Internet aussuchen,  idealerweise guckst Du das entsprechende Tutorial als Video und gehst anschließend raus üben..

Viel Spaß beim üben


----------



## Eifelscout (21. Februar 2010)

Hallo Philipp,
ich würde mir an deiner Stelle erstmal einen älteren, robusten Laufradsatz mit dicken, grobstolligen Drahtreifen besorgen, damit kleinere Unfälle ohne größere finanzielle Konsequenzen bleiben. Dann noch einen Satz Schienenbeinschoner. Wenn du die Möglichkeit hast besorg dir noch 5-6 Europaletten. Damit bist du schon fast komplett ausgestattet. Wenn du dann noch mindestens einen Freund hast der das gleiche Hobby mit dir teilt hast du schon fast gewonnen.
Ich kann dir aus meiner Erfahrung sagen, es funktioniert. Mein 11-jähriger Sohn hat sich im vergangenen Herbst sogar einen alten Radladerreifen besorgt der zu unserem Leidwesen bis auf Weiteres bei uns im Garten liegt.

Viele Grüsse
eifelscout
[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=edgHydQ3qVA&feature=player_embedded"]YouTube- MTB Spielerei[/ame]


----------



## PhilippZ. (21. Februar 2010)

Ich möchte mir wahrscheinlich ein Dirt bike kaufen 
Aber welches? habt ihr erfahrungen ? und bikes mit guten Preis / Leistung
diese bikes sind ja gut für tricks oder?

mfg philipp


----------



## capt.yesterday (21. Februar 2010)

PhilippZ. schrieb:


> Ich möchte mir wahrscheinlich ein Dirt bike kaufen



Gute Idee! 

Wieviel willst Du investieren, willst Du Schaltung oder Singlespeed?


----------



## PhilippZ. (21. Februar 2010)

Berate mich^^
Aber ich wÃ¼rd denk so 600-700 ausgeben 
ich hab mir vor 2 monaten erst ein neues bike fÃ¼r 1400â¬ gekauft 
kannst mir ja mal paar tips zu sonem bike geben


----------



## capt.yesterday (21. Februar 2010)

Das hier jetzt alles durchzuquatschen wäre ganz schön offtopic, da müßtest Du eigentlich rüber zur Abteilung Kaufberatung, oder ins Dirt-Forum.

Für 600 wird sich bestimmt ein Rad finden welches zu dir passt.

Wie wärs mit dem Kona Cowan oder Bergamont Kiez(beide ca 600EUR)?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Marc B (21. Februar 2010)

Ein Dirtbike eignet sich super. Wenn es allroundtauglich bleiben soll, wäre eine Schaltung zu empfehlen. Viele Dirtbikes haben heute Singlespeed, was jedoch bei Hardtail-Sessions im Wald einschränkend sein kann.

Mein erstes Dirtbike war super und hat mir sehr dabei geholfen mich zu verbessern:


----------



## Marc B (21. Februar 2010)

P.S.: Zu den einzelnen Moves, wie den Bunny Hop, gibt es hier im Fahrtechnik-Forum schon ausführliche Threads - ein Beispiel: 

*http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=424317*

Ein Video dazu:

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NsM977afRDU"]YouTube- bunny hop High-speed sequence[/ame]


----------



## Fabian93 (21. Februar 2010)

Oder gebraucht


----------



## schotti65 (22. Februar 2010)

@marc:wie wärs Du würdest nicht immer wieder dieses ohne-Helm-Lernvideo hypen, ich mein gerade beim BH üben kann man sich doch als Anfänger prima auf den Rücken legen


----------



## Marc B (22. Februar 2010)

Leider gibt es kein besseres Video zur Veranschaulichung der Bewegung. Dann schreibe ich beim nächsten mal dazu "Bitte nur mit Helm üben"


----------



## capt.yesterday (22. Februar 2010)

Genau


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## PaulG (25. Februar 2010)

Bitte, mit Helm... (ist Side Hop aber in Bewegungsablauf fast gleich)

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aCFcpSwUyeg&feature=player_detailpage"]YouTube- Ryan Leech in slow motion -HD 720p-[/ame]


----------



## Stinky15 (2. März 2010)

Das YT Dirt Love macht vom aussehen was her und müsste glaub ich in deinem Preissegment liegen laut deiner Angabe. ICh bin es selber schon gefahren udn hab mich sofort drauf wohlgefühl das First LOve bin ich noch nicht gefahren hab aber gehört das das Baby eher für den Park und die Streeteinsätze gedacht ist.
Also das Dirt Love wär meine Empfehlung.

Zum Bunnyhop ich weiß jetzt nicht ob ich das hier perfekt erklären kann aber ich versuch es mal.
Ich hab ihn gelernt in dem ich immer mit den pedalen das hinterrad hochgezogen habe, und nur das hinterrad, wenn das soweit eigentlich klapp versuchst du das in dem du das Vorderrad hochziehst und dann mit den Füßen das heck Hochziehst wie bei der übung vorher musst nur ein wenig steiler stellen also die füße. Aber zuerstma kannsu ja auch nur den Hope üben wie ich ihn nenne da ziehst du einfach beide reifen gleichzeitig hoch.

Prizipiel is mit jedem Fahrrrad Ein bunnyhop möglich ich habs mit dem Puky von meiner schwester geschafft und dem Holland rad von meiner Mutter.
Gruß Jan


----------



## Nicces (11. März 2010)

also wenn du dir ein dirt holst un ein bissle schrauben kannst dann würde ich mir eins aufbauen weil so kannst du es auf jednefall am besten auf die abstimmen so wie du es haben möchtest. dürfte für 600 ,700 kein problem sein wenn nicht das edelste von edelsten werden soll.
viel glück


----------

